# Default setting for subscribed threads



## Ichinisan (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not talking about email notifications.

With every other vBulletin forum I've used, I can click "subscribed threads" to see all threads I have posted in. Threads with the most recent replies come first.

In this forum, I had to manually subscribe to each thread I post in.

The default subscription option should be:
"No email notification"










Instead, the default subscription option is:
"Do not subscribe"

Can someone change this for the convenience of future new members?


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Ichinisan said:


> I'm not talking about email notifications.
> 
> With every other vBulletin forum I've used, I can click "subscribed threads" to see all threads I have posted in. Threads with the most recent replies come first.
> 
> ...


You can change it in user options.


----------

